# Expanded metal mesh-anyone have any?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for a 4"x4" piece of expanded metal mesh, about 1/16" sizes of holes. Email is: juking(@)atcjet.net take off the parentheses.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

K & S makes some diamond mesh. I know they have 1/8" and 3/64", they may have 1/16". Here's a closeup of the 3/64" :  mesh


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I have some metal here with between 1/16 and 1/8 holes in it... not expanded just metal with a hole patteren in it would that work????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had some window screen, seems I can stretch it to create a diamond patterns, so think I'll go with that. THanks for your input.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

how about ACTIV-WIRE MESH made buy ACTIVA the small size part number 166 is 1/8 x 1/16 expanded metal I got a 12 x 24 package at hobby lobby for 5.99 and I think k-mart has it to it is used for sculptural base

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products...sh-781369/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for a 4"x4" piece of expanded metal mesh 
Jerry, 

I have a pack of Amaco 'Wireform" 'modelling metal mesh' that came from Michaels Crafts. Says it is 1/8 pattern, but the holes are more like 1/16" x 1/8". Here's the info on their website: 
*http://www.amaco.com/shop/product-3...-mesh.html*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Window screen worked out fine, it seems. thanks!


----------



## danielo (Feb 16, 2012)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Have a look at these places:

http://www.cadischmda.com/meshtec-expanded-metal.asp

http://www.perforated-wire-mesh.com/expanded-metal.asp


----------

